# Here's to another crappie beautiful day at atwood



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Got out this morning as sun coming up started at the dam area couldn't get anything going so made a move and found them by cover next to shore.black jig and minnow under a float did the trick also a jig with Bobby garland cought some .kept about 10 of them u could tell they starting to eat there stomachs were full.ill post pictures later they chilln on ice


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Found a few there myself earlier this week. Had to wait for the bite and it only lasted about 45 minutes.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Another cold front should put them in a feeding mode


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I sat on top of what I believe were crappies that were suspended between 10-11 ft in 13 ft of water and offered them a smorgasbord of different baits and they wouldn’t take.
Relocated to a brushy shoreline and started picking some up. Bite was very short. 
I agree that after next weeks drop in temps they should light it up.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Specwar said:


> I sat on top of what I believe were crappies that were suspended between 10-11 ft in 13 ft of water and offered them a smorgasbord of different baits and they wouldn’t take.
> Relocated to a brushy shoreline and started picking some up. Bite was very short.
> I agree that after next weeks drop in temps they should light it up.


 the bite this morning in the brush we fished they would take em then as the morning went on u had to coax em n were they tight to structure


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Not a good picture but the fillets from yesterday chilling in ice


----------

